# Incontinence -unable to hold urine?



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

I came home from work today and found 2 different pee spots Luna had accidents in so I cleaned them and sat down then I noticed lots of drip spots all over the floor 
Luna was laying down and when I sat down she came to get lovins and there was a large puddle where she was laying 
I took her to the vet and they checked her for an infection 
No bladder infection 
So they gave me Phenylpropanolamine 75mg 
Anyone know anything about this? I thought dogs much older deal with this kind of stuff 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Is she a spayed female? I know sometimes spayed females become incontinent, but I don't know how old your dog is. 
Also, has she taken any new meds for anything? 
My senior lab mix started dribbling urine early this year, which we found out, was most likely from taking "Trifexis". Once we stopped the Trifexis, all went back to normal.


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

I got Luna from the shelter in July they said she was 2 years old but my vet says she's probably closer to 4 
The shelter spayed her the day before I picked her up 
She is taking sentinel for flea and heartworm prevention but that is all she takes I have only given her 1 pill of sentinel so far, another is due next week 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My lab mix, ( well really my daughters dog) Riley started to be incontinent after her spay. We adopted her from Petsmart as a puppy and took her to a vet that we got a coupon for when we bought her to have her spayed at 6 months...I always thought it was because of something they did...I always wished I had taken her to our vet...maybe they didn't do anything? She was on meds her whole short life. Boy I loved that dog.


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

It did cross my mind that they messed up on the spay 
I have only had her for about 2.5 months and I have had to take her to the vet a few times for issues in that region (bleeding and brown discharge) I also had to get a cone because she was licking the incision too much while I was at work 
Now she's having this issue 
I just hope the medicine works she is always licking herself and she's starting to look a little raw in that area so I'm sure that bothers her 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

The medication Riley was on helped a lot! She would rarely leak. She was a special dog. I hope your pup also has good results.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think it's necessarily caused by a spay mess-up even though it's common in spayed females. My BIL's Lab had this and it was controlled by meds.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have a friend that adopted a mix breed pup from one of the area shelters named Maya. 

Maya was spayed several months ago, the Vet used the Laser Surgery method. Maya became incontinent after the surgery.

My friend got in touch with a friend of hers that is a nurse. The nurse told her about a Natural Herb to treat it. She's been using this for several months now with great results. 

I just sent a message to her asking her the name of it, when I get a reply I'll post it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's the name of the herb and where she orders it from.

The Herb is Sang Piao Xiao San.

Brand is Sun Ten-she orders it from Atlanta Acupuncture

It comes in capsule or powder.

Here are the links:

Sang Piao Xiao San (524) Sun Ten Classics: Sang Piao Xiao San (524) 100 capsules On Sale In Stock Fast Shipping


Sang Piao Xiao San (524) Sun Ten Classics: Sang Piao Xiao San (524) 100 grams On Sale In Stock Fast Shipping


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Lady had this when we first adopted her at 9 months of age, she was on Proin 75 daily for about 6 months and then we started every other day for a month and then stopped altogether and she has not had a problem with leakage since!! I hope the Proin helps Sable too.


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you everybody 
I had no idea that dogs so young could have this problem I always thought it was because of old age 
Luna has been to the vet (for non routine stuff) more in the 2 months I've had her than my last dog had her whole life!
On a positive note - when I first took Luna to the vet she was underweight at 59 lbs and now she is perfect weight at 74 lbs 
Hopefully she doesn't gain much more  she went from hardly eating anything to eating everything I give her (and sometimes things I don't like the pizza she decided to help herself to the other day lol) 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here's the name of the herb and where she orders it from.
> 
> The Herb is Sang Piao Xiao San.
> 
> ...


I realize that this is an older thread, however I was wondering what the dosage of this herb would be and if anyone else here has used it with success for spay incontinence....thanks in advance.


----------

